

Show HN: Published Manuscript Manager - harshbhasin
http://www.published-app.com

======
harshbhasin
Published! Submissions Manager is a Mac Application used by some very
accomplished authors, poets and artists in creating and managing of their own
works. It's built by the creators of
[http://www.MyStacki.com](http://www.MyStacki.com).

